# Bahia pasture yellowing



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

I have a couple different Bahia pastures that have yellowing spots in them. Any idea what causes it? According to soil test I need to add nitrogen and phosphorous and nothing else. Should I add them both right now or just add nitrogen? Soil test says add phosphorous in early spring or late fall but obviously if it will help id like to now because these pastures are just not growing they grow like a golfcourse about 2 inches high like sod but won't grow anymore do I have some kind of deficiency that's needs to be addressed.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have never grown or seen Bahia. But. Is this a fungal thing or a nutrient?
You can do tissue tests on it and see what its deficient in that way. This will let you know what and if you should be adding to the soil or maybe its a micro nutrient that can be sprayed on to the pasture. Maybe someone on here closer to you can tell you where to send the sample's to.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I have no clue. I have never seen anything effect Bahia other than Pastora or some type of Round Up.

Are they large places?


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

The pasture is about 50 acres but the spots are sporadic. It's not just this field though I've seen others. On this field the spots would add up to probably about 15 to 20 acres. My Bahia just isn't growing this year! And my cows are struggling because of it.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

It took a while for our Bahia to kick in this year. I wonder if the hard winter got the roots in some places? Since it is in other pastures that would be my first guess. May just be weak places recovering.

Did it green up then turn yellow or has it been weak since green up?

15-20 acres is a lot of lost grazing.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Add them both....


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Greened up then turned yellow.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

How is the Baha'i doing.....


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Still yellow and very short, thinking about drilling something else in it, it's short enough that whatever should have no problem growing.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

C & C Cattle and Hay said:


> Still yellow and very short, thinking about drilling something else in it, it's short enough that whatever should have no problem growing.


The yellowing still has me stumped. I wish we knew what it was just for knowledge sake.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

C & C Cattle and Hay said:


> Still yellow and very short, thinking about drilling something else in it, it's short enough that whatever should have no problem growing.


Did ya take a soil sample? Think I would do that, Baha'i will tolerate poor ground but something seems amiss....


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Yep, all it calls for is small amount of N and 70lbs phosphorous reads vl 7 on phos


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Did you ever do a tissue test?


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Nah not sure how to do that or where to send it? Tim you are pretty close to me! Does auburn do it?


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Where do you send your soil test. They might do tissue tests and than be able to tell you what they want.

Basically pick some leaves, stems what ever you have. If its new growth the whole plant. If it been growing for awhile take the new growth. Like the top third or half of plant. Send it to the lab but have it in a package with holes in it since the plant has not cured. Get the results back and the lab might recommend some nutrients. Post the results on here and someone like Haywilson can give you some advice.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

C & C Cattle and Hay said:


> Nah not sure how to do that or where to send it? Tim you are pretty close to me! Does auburn do it?


I am not sure.

You may call the local Extension Agent or email him some pictures. I am betting you are not the only one in your area with this issue.

What county are you in? I know your general location, just do not remember the county.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

These are grazing pastures right....how long have they been established, is this Pensacola Baha'i....the only thing I've ever remember reading about was a ergot disease, it affects the seed heads and the overall health of the plant....can be passed to cattle as well. I think I would do a tissue sample, just go to your nearest extension office, they'll direct you. They very well may have seen the problem without needing to send the sample off....as for me, Baha'i is a pest....I spend a lot of money trying to eradicate it....but for marginal to poor soils and grazing, it's tough to beat, let us know what you find out


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> I am not sure.
> You may call the local Extension Agent or email him some pictures. I am betting you are not the only one in your area with this issue.
> What county are you in? I know your general location, just do not remember the county.


St. Clair


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Most all land around here has been developed now and what hasn't will be eventually. Farming has just about died off around my area because of this. So all of our pastures for the most part can only be guaranteed year to year so a lot of times we just have to utilize whatever kind of grass is already growing. It sucks but that's just how it is.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

C & C Cattle and Hay said:


> St. Clair


You have the best Extension Agent I have ever dealt with. He is the national president and very well respected.

He is friendly and approachable, just busy traveling and speaking a lot right now. He has come out here as we now share County Agents. We exchange emails and I send him pictures. He is a walking encyclopedia.

The lady at FSA refers to him as the Grass Guru.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

What is his name? We must have more than one because the last one I dealt with wasn't very good. There is several folks in that office.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

C & C Cattle and Hay said:


> What is his name? We must have more than one because the last one I dealt with wasn't very good. There is several folks in that office.


Henry Dorough. He is a good person as well as brilliant.


----------

